# Do you wash the dishes immediately after eating?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you lived with roommates would a couple bowls in the sink bother you?

I moved recently and once again I am living with a neat freak. I got a text message the other day saying to please wash up after eating. So now I'm keeping all my dirty dishes in my room which is kind of nasty cause I can't be *ssed to wash dishes multiple times a day. 

If I lived alone I would probably do the dishes once every 2 or 3 days just to be efficient. I know living with roommates you need to be a bit more respectful, so I try to wash them once a day and immediately if I cook or use a whole bunch of dishes. But washing every time you eat just seems really excessive. Sometimes I still leave a couple knives or forks in the sink and I find them on top of the counter. It's his little passive-aggressive way to show he is displeased or something.

And the new roommate also has this stupid robot vacuum cleaner that vacuums his room everyday while he is gone at work. I can't stand the noise and it goes on for 30 minutes to over 2 hours depending on the day. Why oh why do I have to live with Mr. Clean?


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

Hah that kinda sucks. Living with roommates makes it complicated. My answer is that no I do not wash stuff immediately. If I had a damn dishwasher in this stupid apartment it wouldn't even be an issue. But I have noticed that I can let things get way out of hand and end up having to do a 2 hour dish scrubbing marathon whenever I finally get around to it, so I have tried to tell myself that it would be much simpler to just clean it right away. 

I think with roommates it might understandably be more bothersome because it's one thing to see a dirty dish that you know you created yourself, but when it is something that someone else has used or a utensil that has been in their mouth, I'm not sure I would want to see that lying around either.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No o.0 at my boyfriend's house the dishes pile up so no clean dishes are left xD. And at my mother's house there's lots of clean dishes, which either go into the sink to soak or into the dishwater to be cleaned.

Otherwise, I'm rather lax about it, myself.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I do them once a day. I always rinse my breakfast dishes with water and let them soak in the sink during the day while I'm at work, then wash everything at night after I'm done eating.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

It wouldn't _bother_ me, but I can certainly see how some people might be annoyed by it.

I put my dishes in the dishwasher whenever I'm finished to keep them out of sight, even if I don't plan on using the dishwasher. Maybe you could do that?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Black And Mild said:


> It wouldn't _bother_ me, but I can certainly see how some people might be annoyed by it.
> 
> I put my dishes in the dishwasher whenever I'm finished to keep them out of sight, even if I don't plan on using the dishwasher. Maybe you could do that?


The problem is I don't have enough dishes to use the dishwasher. This is the first place I lived at where the dishes and cutlery is not shared. So I'm just using a few things I inherited from my previous apartment.

Anyways I'm probably moving 2 months from now cause the rent is too high (the other places were kind of crappy and wanted a 1 year lease). I just didn't want to look for a room during the summer rush when all the new students move in. It's almost impossible to find a room during that time due to the competition. Send out 100 emails on craigslist get back only 25 responses, see 15 rooms, and only 2 places will choose you.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

It doesn't necessarily bother me, but I would prefer it if they didn't wait a week to do them.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I answered when I thought you meant immediately after cooking. 

Most of the time I do about half the dishes as I'm cooking and there are just the plates from the meal. There's a dishwasher too so it's pretty easy to stick stuff in. That said I would probably be annoyed if someone was leaving dishes in for days consistently. That would definitely smell and crowd the sink, at least if you don't rinse.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I hope I never get to live with roommates....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

offbyone said:


> I answered when I thought you meant immediately after cooking.
> 
> Most of the time I do about half the dishes as I'm cooking and there are just the plates from the meal. There's a dishwasher too so it's pretty easy to stick stuff in. That said I would probably be annoyed if someone was leaving dishes in for days consistently. That would definitely smell and crowd the sink, at least if you don't rinse.


I do the dishes about once a day when I have roommates but even that seems to annoy some people. I get annoyed too when people leave them for more than 1 day. I've had 3 males roommates in the past (separate places, Japanese, Brazilian, American) that liked to cook but would leave the mess there for a week.

But what is with getting pissy about a fork or two in the sink? Talk about anal-retentive!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I hope I never get to live with roommates....


Why? Are you a neat freak or a slob?


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I had roommates who piled up their dishes in the sink and kept it there for days. I had to actually tell them to do their dishes because it was so disgusting after a while.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah. And whenever I can I wash the dishes I used to prepare the food _before_ I eat. I hate leaving that kind of thing for later if I don't have to.

I too once lived in a house with a couple other young people and cleaning the kitchen often was problem. Kind of like how my last girlfriend was messy and it turned me into a neat freak. Scarred me for life.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i do them when my parents tell me to lol.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea now that I just moved in w/roommates on Monday. At my dad's I leave them in the sink. And no I don't give a crap if I see other peoples' dishes in the sink.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I put stuff in the sink to soak. I usually take one used glass, fill it up with soapy water and I put all of my knives, forks and spoons in there. I try to rinse dishes as soon as I can so food doesn't stick and then fill bowls up with soapy water. 

To be honest, I'm pretty messy and disorganized. If I was living by myself I wouldn't do dishes very often.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

when i'm living alone like now i rarely do the dishes.. once a week usually but in a share-house i make it a rule to wash up after myself after every meal. I just feel selfish otherwise. If it's just a cup or bowl then it's fine.. just like if I go to wash up and someone elses cereal bowl and cup is there i'll wash it, it's how it's always worked where ive been. If someone cooked and left a pile of crap i'd ask them to wash it up so i can cook which is understood/cool.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Washing them once a day is sufficient. Any more than that is just wasting water IMO.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

"my dog usually does a great job"

yeah that is usually the best thing to do, clears the mind of having to remember.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

when i lived with roommates it only bothered me if it started to smell bad or if the dishes were piling out of the sink. i live alone now, so its no issue. i rarely use dishes so i just wash every few days.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Normally I would ask a potential roommate these things (are you a neat freak?) but the housing market is so tight in SF you really can't be choosy. It's hard for me to understand the psychology of being so neat.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Mommy washes my dishes lol.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

I use disposable plates, spoons and forks, cups -- easier this way.


----------

